# Anyone checked in to a mental hospital?



## Eski (Aug 6, 2011)

Sorry, dont know where else to put this.

But erm, Has anyone here checked them selfs in to a mental hospital?, and if so whats it like?.

I'm just sitting here thinking how i can get better and i just can't see meds or therapy doing me any good, i mean i can't even talk to myself in the mirror let alone sit down with someone whos doing a job to tell me i'm being an idiot. Or be doped up with drugs.

I think the best thing for me to do is to check my self in to a mental hospital to get away from the environment and people im around. I just need some advice. . .

Not the best thing to be thinking about 2 days before xmas :|


----------



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

Eski said:


> Sorry, dont know where else to put this.
> 
> But erm, Has anyone here checked them selfs in to a mental hospital?, and if so whats it like?.
> 
> ...


I'm really sorry that you have anxiety that bad. I don't know what mental hospitals are like. I think you should consider medicines though. They are really our only solution to manage SA.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I did back in 2006.

It wasn't so bad. I was there for a week and a half. I managed to get my depression under control, and then checked myself out.


----------



## MoniqueS (Feb 21, 2011)

I have often wondered about it. The closest Ive ever come, was spending a few hours in the psych ward at the hospital when I just had a mental breakdown. But the few hours spent there was pretty scary.


----------



## borbiusle (Sep 26, 2009)

Kinda was in the same boat as you, visited a therapist and found it to be non-helpful so I decided to give a mental health place a shot.

Not sure what it's like in the UK but I voluntarily checked into a mental clinic once in the states due to an unexplainable sudden spike in anxiety and a recommendation from my doc's assistant. I was thoroughly creeped out the whole time by the "Fort Knox" look of the interior: grey walls, reinforced steel doors, and fake windows/fake sunlight. I also sensed an indifference and insincerity from the staff interviewing me, treating me like a ticking-time bomb until I satisfied their curiosity enough for them to realize I'm genuinely looking for help, but the whole ordeal left a bad taste in my mouth so I left right after the interview. 

Like I said earlier, I have no idea how things go down in the UK, but I would treat a mental hospital as a last resort.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I guess I'm lucky. Maybe it had something to do with the fact that it was in a real hospital-hospital, and not just a psych ward. But the people there were nice, and none of the other people were scary...I was with a bunch of young people that were depressed like I was, so we all leaned on each other and formed a close bond. 

In fact, I made several friendships from it. And kept in contact afterwards, although I've lost contact with all of them. 

But, for example, there was a girl there who lost her parents, lost her boyfriend, lost her home, and then couldn't stop crying...and tried to commit suicide. She was a beautiful person, who just needed people to talk to and lean on. There wasn't a bad apple in the bunch!


----------



## Xande (Jul 18, 2011)

Never checked myself in, but pretty much was committed to one after a major breakdown(worst one yet I think) like 5 years ago. It wasn't really a mental hospital, it was more like the psych ward of a real hospital. Was there for a few weeks I think. Wasn't as bad as I thought it was going to be. Haha, I enjoyed the food and it just felt calm overall. It was crazy seeing and hearing the stories of others, some made mine sound insignificant. One guy, just a few years older than me, was telling me how he envied how I had my family visit often and that hardly many people visited him (made me feel like crap haha). Felt much better upon leaving.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I've gone to the psych ward 5 times and stayed in a mental hospital twice. I don't think they would let me in unless I was a threat to myself or others. They don't seem to care if you just have anxiety, they would just tell you to get lost here. They would rather house elderly patients suffering from dementia who should really be in some nursing home NOT hogging all the rooms and denying young-middle aged people who still have not got a chance to live their lives yet. But I guess they don't care...


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope. I'm sure some people have thought I should though. 

You say you don't want meds, well, if you go to the hospital that's what you're going to get, probably lots of them.

I find meds are the only way to control this.


----------



## softshock11 (Jan 9, 2011)

I just got out a week ago. Its really a last resort sort of decision. I was on my last rope very stressed out and on the edge breaking down. I was diagnosed manic bipolar/ schizophrenic, having unusual thinking.
If you check yourself in just know they'll try to be in control of you, tell you what kind of meds you need and how long you should stay.. Some people rather be in a psych ward that in normal outside society, i thought i would but It felt like a cold place and i was regretting after the first couple hours. ...but its what you make of it that matters. I liked the art activities and made friends there. It felt like CBT except you'll be around ppl whos problems are way beyond social anxiety...so it might just make you feel better and learn not to take SA so seriously.
You'll see the good side of being there if you learn to be patient and participate to get better. The whole point is to get you the right sort of medication and feel ready to function outside again, they'll try to keep you until you prove it to them.
i checked n a day before thanksgiving.
Limited visitations, the tv room is shared so its not so comfortable like being locked up at home,


----------



## Eski (Aug 6, 2011)

I heard that they do group therapy ect, i think something like that would help me but i have to be forced in to it because im not going to go out of my own will. Same with meds, i'll be willing to take meds for a week or 2 if it means it'll help me but its not something i want to be on for years. I've been med free all my life and im still alive so i think that says a lot, dont really wana change that.

I dont know, it just seems like the only option i have and from whats been said so far, it doesn't seem that bad. Winterstale story is something i could really do with.


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

I wouldn't go to the my nearest mental hospital here, it has some seriously messed up and dangerous people. Your one might be better, but I'd go along to your local mind http://www.mind.org.uk/ instead. You'll get help and support in a friendly environment, I'd recommend giving that a go first.


----------



## Eski (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks, i've bookmarked that site and will give it a good read.


----------



## Porterdog (Sep 17, 2010)

I went to the psych ward after a mental breakdown, didn't check in though. 
There was piss all over the floor coming out of one of the rooms and a bunch of schitz people. Oh and the doors had 4 bolts on them...

Never want to go there in my life.


----------



## Sebald (Dec 27, 2011)

Yes. I went to one after I attempted suicide and it was a good place to recover and rest (though it was only a week before they moved me on because they needed my bed for more serious cases). I didn't have private health cover so unless you have that it really isn't a long term treatment option. If you are in a really bad place and feel unsafe then go to your nearest hospital. Being in hospital can give you the space and support you need to put things in perspective and also to look at medication and other treatment options. I did a lot of group sessions during my short stay, on issues like: anxiety and mindfulness, stress management, assertiveness and managing relationships, self-esteem, returning to work and time management, and managing alcohol and drug problems. It was very helpful to me, but at some point I had to leave and learn to deal with "life". Take care and try to be gentle with yourself.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

I hate to discourage people who feel they need to check into a psych hospital, but I kinda need to do that here. These hospitals are meant for short-term stays, for people that are in danger to themselves or others, or in need of immediate medication adjustment.

The group therapies are actually just kinda there to give the patients something to do to keep them sane. They really are not quality group therapies at all. You say you don't want medication, but unfortunately, the type of hospital you're talking about is a "psychiatric" hospital, meaning its focus is on stabilizing you on medication. Which might not be a bad idea, medication can really help with anxiety if you want to try it.

But yeah - a mental hospital really isn't a fun place away from home. I've been there twice, once for a suicide attempt, the second for mania that required immediate medication. It's good if you're looking to spend hours just staring at a white wall, or talking to the other mental patients. That's really all you can do in there. It actually ended up making me more insane when I was in there. Both times when I went, I had an emotional breakdown because my freedom was taken from me & I couldn't leave. The locked doors get to you after awhile, when you finally have the epiphany that you are not free like you used to be.


----------



## JGreenwood (Jan 28, 2011)

I am terrified of being sent to one against my will, so I would never check into one voluntarily. I don't know what the process is or the requirements, but I have made the decision to tell my therapist about my cutting, and i'm afraid this will make her deem me a danger to myself.

If I were to go to a place like that....especially against my will...it would be embarassing.


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

Three times.

First time sucked. The other two were great, and I love talking sh*t about it cause I have papers to prove I'm mental. So when I hear everyone say they physco I think it's funny.


----------



## Eski (Aug 6, 2011)

Being locked in a room doesn't sound good:afr


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Eski said:


> Being locked in a room doesn't sound good:afr


Sorry if we made it sound that way. You don't get locked in your room, you just get locked in the hospital. You can walk around to all the different recreation rooms & such.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

WintersTale said:


> I guess I'm lucky. Maybe it had something to do with the fact that it was in a real hospital-hospital, and not just a psych ward. But the people there were nice, and none of the other people were scary...I was with a bunch of young people that were depressed like I was, so we all leaned on each other and formed a close bond.
> 
> In fact, I made several friendships from it. And kept in contact afterwards, although I've lost contact with all of them.
> 
> But, for example, there was a girl there who lost her parents, lost her boyfriend, lost her home, and then couldn't stop crying...and tried to commit suicide. She was a beautiful person, who just needed people to talk to and lean on. There wasn't a bad apple in the bunch!


That is the most interesting thing about that. My mother was in the hospital for 11 days from December 1988 into January 1989. My dad, brother, and I went to see her and met the family of another patient. We actually had fun that evening - laughing about everything in general, knowing that our moms were in the hospital for "nerves" - that was all that was said about that.

Outside of the illness, if you can carry a conversation, they really are nice people. We just don't know what they have had to deal with in life, like your friend did. It's understandable that a person could fall apart after all that - that is truly despair.


----------



## HackerZC (Jan 2, 2011)

Eski said:


> Sorry, dont know where else to put this.
> 
> But erm, Has anyone here checked them selfs in to a mental hospital?, and if so whats it like?.
> 
> ...


I agree with Monroee. My advice is *DON'T DO IT!!!*

Had a bad day back when I was 20 and decided to go to the ER because of depression. I had no one to go to, no insurance, no way to get any help for how I felt... so I took a chance and went in thinking it would help. One of the worst decisions I ever made.
Some ******* doctor there told me he wanted me to sign myself in, and if I didn't he'd sign me in against my will. He also told me that if I signed myself in I could leave at any time, which I quickly learned was a complete lie.
I was just moved around between rooms (stuck in a room by myself, nothing to do at all, couldn't even take a shower) for like 2 days. 
By the end of that time I no longer cared what they did to me... in fact I wished I'd just die so I could get away from that place. 
I told a doctor that and after she made a call home I was out of there.

I knew then and there that "getting help" doesn't actually help you. I didn't trust doctors for several years after that. Oh and of course I had to pay $1000 out of pocket for the experience.

Three years ago I tried going to a friend because I was down and needed someone to talk to, and the **** called the police and told them I was suicidal!!! All I needed was a friend to talk to, but she completely blew it out of proportion. I ended up being handcuffed and taken to some ER for an evaluation. Thankfully the doctors at this place where way better and actually listened to me and realized my "friend" had overreacted, so I was home a few hours later.... 
But the entire experience taught me one thing.... if I'm ever put into that situation again I'm KILLING MYSELF. Not because I'm depressed or want to die or any of that nonsense, but simply because I'd rather be DEAD than put through that BS ever again.
Oh and this time it ended up costing me $3000, being embarrassed in front of my neighbors, losing my entire social circle (who now thought I was nuts), and completely having my life destroyed.

Other people seem to find going to the ER or some Psych hospital to be helpful... but not me. To me it's like some form of horrible torture, and I'd rather die than go through it again.

So again, just in case someone isn't quite getting the idea here... *DO NOT DO IT!!!*


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Eski said:


> Being locked in a room doesn't sound good:afr


Look, mental health care in the UK isn't good at all. There is no money (it's the NHS!) and they really only take people who are a danger to themselves or others.

You will have to take medication there. Not to help you but to sedate you so it is easier to deal with you.

Mental health places in the UK are really not places you would voluntarily go to.

You need to find another solution.

How come you say you would have to be forced to do group therapy? If you feel it would help you why do not force yourself? Same goes for medication. You cannot rely on other people forcing you for your own good. They won't do it.

Get yourself out of the situation that is harming you. Go to your GP. Get medication and get therapy.


----------



## HackerZC (Jan 2, 2011)

Lisa said:


> If you feel it would help you why do not force yourself? Same goes for medication. You cannot rely on other people forcing you for your own good. They won't do it.
> 
> Get yourself out of the situation that is harming you. Go to your GP. Get medication and get therapy.


See I can understand where he's coming from. I have a hard time making myself go out or go to appointments, even with medication. That's when you know things are bad.

There is a huge difference between knowing what you need to do, and actually DOING it. And if you have to deal with something like depression on top of SA it makes it damn near impossible to make yourself do anything (depending on how bad it is).


----------



## Eski (Aug 6, 2011)

HackerZC said:


> There is a huge difference between knowing what you need to do, and actually DOING it. And if you have to deal with something like depression on top of SA it makes it damn near impossible to make yourself do anything .


This pretty much, i have avpd aswell which isn't helping.:|


----------



## HackerZC (Jan 2, 2011)

Eski said:


> This pretty much, i have avpd aswell which isn't helping.:|


Yeah my SA is pretty much at that level as well. It makes you not want to go anywhere or do anything... and it's not a matter of being lazy either... it's more a lack of motivation or drive (and an increase in anxiety). 
I don't even like to call my doctors to make appointments, I have someone else do it. 
It's easier and less stressful to just keep to yourself. There's less crap to deal with it seems.

I'll tell you right now that my psychiatrist things the avoidance is a depression and anxiety issue, and she's right. I know the meds I take help a little, but they aren't some miracle cure or anything.... obviously. But I think you can benefit from meds, as a way to regulate your emotional state. That's what I'm trying to do anyway.


----------



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

softshock11 said:


> I just got out a week ago. Its really a last resort sort of decision. I was on my last rope very stressed out and on the edge breaking down. I was diagnosed manic bipolar/ schizophrenic, having unusual thinking.
> If you check yourself in just know they'll try to be in control of you, tell you what kind of meds you need and how long you should stay.. Some people rather be in a psych ward that in normal outside society, i thought i would but It felt like a cold place and i was regretting after the first couple hours. ...but its what you make of it that matters. I liked the art activities and made friends there. It felt like CBT except you'll be around ppl whos problems are way beyond social anxiety...so it might just make you feel better and learn not to take SA so seriously.
> You'll see the good side of being there if you learn to be patient and participate to get better. The whole point is to get you the right sort of medication and feel ready to function outside again, they'll try to keep you until you prove it to them.
> i checked n a day before thanksgiving.
> Limited visitations, the tv room is shared so its not so comfortable like being locked up at home,


was this a private or state hospital?

I hear bad stories about state hospitals, people getting beat up by other patients, raped, etc....crazy stuff


----------



## softshock11 (Jan 9, 2011)

Knowbody said:


> was this a private or state hospital?
> 
> I hear bad stories about state hospitals, people getting beat up by other patients, raped, etc....crazy stuff


It was a private hospital in the city.
Yeah fights broke out, i didnt hear about rape, i had a dream i was being raped - i was so drugged up and they had to wake me up when it seemed i was having bad nightmares. There's watchers and there job is to observe and report anything, and to make sure nobody crosses the line.


----------



## AnAngelsLove (Aug 2, 2010)

I did. They only give mediccation to me, and thatsd all. a little talkinjg, and its about the same as going to counselour and being on medication.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Yes back in 2006 I couldn't take it anymore


----------



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

softshock11 said:


> It was a private hospital in the city.
> Yeah fights broke out, i didnt hear about rape, i had a dream i was being raped - i was so drugged up and they had to wake me up when it seemed i was having bad nightmares. *There's watchers and there job is to observe and report anything, and to make sure nobody crosses the line.*


yeah, a friend of mine works in a state hospital as one of those "watchers" you described and is always telling me about all the crazy stuff that happens in there.

So before they let u out they made sure u got on some type of meds right?

Do you feel like it was worth the time? Do u actually feel BETTER or is everything almost the same or worse?

I'm asking because I've been seriously thinking about committing myself _(for anxiety and depression)_ but only if I could get some permanent solutions out of it.

My biggest fear is that it would be a big waste of my time

Also, if I do decide to commit myself I can basically kiss any gun license I've might want to obtain in the future goodbye.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

so what you just check into a hospital telling them your crazier sudicidel adhd anxiety disoder panic attack's phobias paranoia and hallucination, and they take you forelevation and give you s place too stay for awhile? 

alot of the shrinks are real dinks i heards

i shoulda got commit when effexor screwed me up after quiting it and alcohol turn me into a geneius for 3-4 days then in from 4-10 i was a complete psycho parainoid mutha ****er never slept for 10 days had a hypertensive crsis never slept for 10 day's now my brain all screwed up


----------



## softshock11 (Jan 9, 2011)

Knowbody said:


> yeah, a friend of mine works in a state hospital as one of those "watchers" you described and is always telling me about all the crazy stuff that happens in there.
> 
> So before they let u out they made sure u got on some type of meds right?
> 
> ...


I do feel better even though while I was there I went through all sorts of emotions. I felt like I was wasting my time but it was worth it, 3 weeks thas all i wanted. 
If you tell them its anxiety or depression they'll evaluate and see what is the cause and which meds will help.
When i got out if felt like i could see the world in a different way. Like imagine and accepting everyone around you has problems inside and out, and so do you - hopefully you'll see what i mean.
If it doesn't then i guess I am different.
Like i said though, it should be a last resort sort of thing If therapy, cbt and anything else you tried isn't making you feel better - and you feel like youre on your last rope - then do what you feel helps you.

I went on a vacation, Ive tried exposure, i tried allot of things that only made me feel worse about having SA. Psych made my mind see the SA as tedious.


----------



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

softshock11 said:


> I do feel better even though while I was there I went through all sorts of emotions. I felt like I was wasting my time but it was worth it, 3 weeks thas all i wanted.
> If you tell them its anxiety or depression they'll evaluate and see what is the cause and which meds will help.
> When i got out if felt like i could see the world in a different way. Like imagine and accepting everyone around you has problems inside and out, and so do you - hopefully you'll see what i mean.
> If it doesn't then i guess I am different.
> ...


if it worked then.....

why are you still here? :blank

I guess it would be an unrealistic expectation for me to assume that I'll suddenly be cured of SA and Depression once committed tho. It just all goes back to it seeming like its a waste of time. I've actually been committed twice as a youth.....I'm not sure how records work but I'm assuming that since I was under 18 all of that is confidential, I'm afraid that if I were to go now it would be on my adult record. (and if I were to ever run for Mayor or President they would bring it up, I'm just saying tho lol) Tragic..... I know...but being paranoid is symptom of SAD so eh.


----------



## softshock11 (Jan 9, 2011)

Knowbody said:


> if it worked then.....
> 
> why are you still here? :blank
> 
> I guess it would be an unrealistic expectation for me to assume that I'll suddenly be cured of SA and Depression once committed tho. It just all goes back to it seeming like its a waste of time. I've actually been committed twice as a youth.....I'm not sure how records work but I'm assuming that since I was under 18 all of that is confidential, I'm afraid that if I were to go now it would be on my adult record. (and if I were to ever run for Mayor or President they would bring it up, I'm just saying tho lol) Tragic..... I know...but being paranoid is symptom of SAD so eh.


I like to chat on sas and i can still relate to allot of what people here have to say. Im better but Im still shy and a loner type of person.
The reason i went in was unusual thinking, hearing voices - which made me anxious around people. That was part of my SA, thinking that people are saying things about me.
Well anyway, yeah you seem a bit paranoid. It helps to not think so deep in to it and if you need it talk to your therapist about it.


----------



## 2me4u (Dec 14, 2011)

I call mental hospitals Suicide Motivators. If you're not suicidal going in you just may be coming out. They are daycares for people having emotional breakdowns. They keep you there until you're "stabilized" and then send you on your way. That's when you realize there is not real "help" out there. Just people. And people are quite often not to be trusted, especially with your freedom.


----------



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

2me4u said:


> I call mental hospitals Suicide Motivators. If you're not suicidal going in you just may be coming out. They are daycares for people having emotional breakdowns. They keep you there until you're "stabilized" and then send you on your way. That's when you realize there is not real "help" out there. Just people. And people are quite often not to be trusted, especially with your freedom.


last time I was hospitalized was 2002 when I was 15...

I literally had to go out my way to make the psychologist realize that I was NOT crazy because I wanted to get the hell out of there badly after about the 3rd day, eventually they realized this and let me go. I didn't feel like they really offered any help, it felt like a group home with a bunch of misfits. The only positive is that I actually made friends there and exchanged numbers etc _(I wish I still kept in touch with those people today tho but I ripped the numbers up once I got home because I didn't want to be associated with so called "crazy" people..stupid, i know...smh, thus is life)_



softshock11 said:


> I like to chat on sas and i can still relate to allot of what people here have to say. Im better but Im still shy and a loner type of person.
> *The reason i went in was unusual thinking, hearing voices* - which made me anxious around people. That was part of my SA, thinking that people are saying things about me.
> Well anyway, yeah you seem a bit paranoid. It helps to not think so deep in to it and if you need it talk to your therapist about it.


ditto, but I think the reason why I heard voices was due largely in part to me accidentally smoking laced (PCP) weed or having a "green out" _(google it< it happens)_, one of the two, I'm not quite sure. It only happened that one time and has never happened again _(i don't even take meds, besides Zoloft occasionally)_ If it was actually schizophrenia or a manic depressive delusion then it would have happened again by now, right? I'm assuming, I don't know.

Its a weird chapter that I try to forget.

However whenever I'm stuck with the flu or something and have the news on I sometimes feel like the news reporters are talking directly to me. Now I'm fully aware that this IS NOT the case but sometimes its a thought that randomly sits in back of my mind. Again, t*his only happens when I'm severely sick with a cold*.

schizophrenia/manic symptom maybe?

...............Just posting my thoughts & curiosities since I don't feel like paying a therapist at the moment.


----------



## DistinctlyAmbiguous (Aug 23, 2009)

Once. Got pissed off, put on a 72hr hold because I realized nobody was or could really help me. Ended up costing my insurance 11 grand... got out.. then got laid off from my job for vague reasons.


----------



## Nogy (Feb 13, 2011)

I just got out of one about three months ago. I wasn't forced to go, but was convinced to by a MHMR representative at the hospital after a failed suicide attempt. It was pretty nerve wracking the first couple of days, i just pretty much read books in my room the whole time and skipped all the groups. Once i started going to the groups though then things got much better. The groups themselves didn't really help too much, but the other patients i was in there with were all really cool. 

I ended up meeting my best friend in there, and made a couple of other friends as well that i still talk to and see sometimes. And oddly enough all of these friends are females....which was strange because i was seriously terrified of women before going there

So surprisingly, i actually had fun at the psych ward lol! All i did was hangout with my friends all day, go to groups, eat, get free pills and smoke cigarettes. We sometimes joke about going back, lol


----------



## softshock11 (Jan 9, 2011)

Knowbody said:


> last time I was hospitalized was 2002 when I was 15...
> 
> I literally had to go out my way to make the psychologist realize that I was NOT crazy because I wanted to get the hell out of there badly after about the 3rd day, eventually they realized this and let me go. I didn't feel like they really offered any help, it felt like a group home with a bunch of misfits. The only positive is that I actually made friends there and exchanged numbers etc _(I wish I still kept in touch with those people today tho but I ripped the numbers up once I got home because I didn't want to be associated with so called "crazy" people..stupid, i know...smh, thus is life)_
> 
> ...


This sounds exactly like me. Hearing the news reporters, and tv talking to me.
My shrink said its from smoking marijuana, thats why i stopped i wont even touch marijuana.
Wow i thought i was the only one who thought those things were happening.
Im diagnosed schizophrenic/manic. Im taking abilify right now but i think leaving my craziness behind the ward is what helped me mostly.
The meds make me a calm and easier going person.

I hope you find your way to get better


----------



## HackerZC (Jan 2, 2011)

2me4u said:


> I call mental hospitals Suicide Motivators. If you're not suicidal going in you just may be coming out. They are daycares for people having emotional breakdowns. They keep you there until you're "stabilized" and then send you on your way. That's when you realize there is not real "help" out there. Just people. And people are quite often not to be trusted, especially with your freedom.


 I agree with this 100 percent.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Knowbody said:


> was this a private or state hospital?
> 
> I hear bad stories about state hospitals, people getting beat up by other patients, raped, etc....crazy stuff


Doubtful - my mother was in a facility like that for six months - that never happened. She has bipolar and went unmedicated for nine years.

She was also in two city hospitals and assisted living.


----------



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

Nogy said:


> I just got out of one about three months ago. I wasn't forced to go, but was convinced to by a MHMR representative at the hospital after a failed suicide attempt. It was pretty nerve wracking the first couple of days, i just pretty much read books in my room the whole time and skipped all the groups. Once i started going to the groups though then things got much better. The groups themselves didn't really help too much, but the other patients i was in there with were all really cool.
> 
> I ended up meeting my best friend in there, and made a couple of other friends as well that i still talk to and see sometimes. And oddly enough all of these friends are females....which was strange because i was seriously terrified of women before going there
> 
> So surprisingly, i actually had fun at the psych ward lol! All i did was hangout with my friends all day, go to groups, eat, get free pills and smoke cigarettes. We sometimes joke about going back, lol


yup. It basically was like a short vacation for me also, _(we orderd pizza, went bowling, watched movies etc)_...there was even flirtation going on, _(me and this young lady were actually disciplined aka lectured by those in charge because she leaned on me and put her head in my lap while we were watching a film..lol)_ but I don't think it helped me in the long run. I'm still messed up years later :blank



millenniumman75 said:


> Doubtful - my mother was in a facility like that for six months - that never happened. She has bipolar and went unmedicated for nine years.
> 
> She was also in two city hospitals and assisted living.


I'm not saying it happens in every facility, but I have heard horror stories from people who worked inside of state hospitals.

If you "must" go, try to select a private one to be on the safe side


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Mmm gotta love the treatment(or complete lack thereof) of the mentally ill. If I had to pay $11,000 to go to some place and not even be helped, id most likely rather die too. Paying that ridiculousness wouldn't happen here since they are free here, unless you go to some private treatment center that no one's ever heard of and is prolly fully of junkies anyways mixed in with mood-disordered patients.

The only place id consider going to is an inpatient mood-disorders clinic. The psych wards are absolute **** from I've seen. But to get into this mood-disorders clinic ward, you first have to be an outpatient at the clinic and be sent there DURING an appointment. Otherwise if you were suicidal and not at the appointment and sought help, they would just send you to the psych ward and you would rot there and get no help(oh wait i meant nothing more than 3min 20sec of talking to a doctor a day, assuming that wasn't a weekend, then it would just be 3min 20sec of talking to a doctor a weekend).


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

Just got out of one last week. It's basically this, what nogy said. I always leave those places a heavy pack a day smoker. Talked to a lot of people, got to make phone calls, got "stabilized." This iteration, anyway. Thank **** for insurance covering most of this stay, or I'd be upward of thousands of dollars in debt.


----------



## Aleforge (Jul 8, 2009)

I was forced (although signed voluntary without choice) after an episode of Psychosis last fall. I would recommend NOT going unless you feel your are going to hurt yourself or someone else and have no other options. Like Dr House said its pointless to go to get help as its nothing but a cattle yard for elderly, and a cleanup bay for addicts. The group therapy is silly, and seemed mechanical. The 10min daily doctor meeting was routine and part of their procedure to keep you in. I was acting fine during my entire stay and very worried about release, paranoid even. You start to see how everything is setup to keep people sedate and orderly just to keep the money coming. 

I did get scared into never being careless with medications again though.


----------



## Inshallah (May 11, 2011)

I was put in one after a suicide attempt. Got interrogated by a psy in ER and was picked up by two police officers to escort me to the clinic. I also experienced it as a holiday resort if you will, without the freedom that is. They did nothing useful while I was there, idiotic therapies such as drawing and making music were the mainstay :um

If you want to get a lot of drugs, which is what many people on this board seem to be after, that is the place to go. They will prescribe you boatloads of psychopharmaca in there. I was there with someone who took close to 20 different psy drugs, all in high doses. Completely ridicilous.


----------



## styler5 (Oct 7, 2006)

The patients mostly seemed normal like someone here mentioned. It was the staff that scared me. They were so arrogant and authoritative. The worst part was they checked my room every 15 minutes at night to make sure I didn't do anything funny.



Inshallah said:


> If you want to get a lot of drugs, which is what many people on this board seem to be after, that is the place to go. They will prescribe you boatloads of psychopharmaca in there. I was there with someone who took close to 20 different psy drugs, all in high doses. Completely ridicilous.


I had an opposite experience. They decreased my benzo from 6mg to 2mg. They didn't give me anything except mood stabilizer for the first two days. I had a bad withdrawal experience and they had to give me two shots of Benadryl.


----------



## HollowTheory (Nov 3, 2011)

When circumstances in my life became overwhelming I used to get drunk and harm myself with the aim of being placed in a ward for a vacation from reality and the stresses of every day life. Sometimes these ended up being beneficial stays, other times they only set me back, scaring those I care about, enabling me to avoid dealing assertively with the challenges in my life (thus extending the status quo of perpetual adolescence), and eating away at my dignity and self esteem. There came a certain point where I said to myself I would die before I ever returned to a locked psych unit. Hyperbole aside, that determination has remained for the past 5 years and I've been able to retain some semblance of forward momentum in my life. And again, disclaimer, this is just my own personal experience with inpatient treatment. For some people it is absolutely necessary in times of crisis, for me, it was more of a crutch that I made a concerted effort to discard.


----------

